
Apple, Google, and 95 other tech firms join forces to fight Trump travel ban - aao
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/02/apple-google-and-95-other-tech-firms-join-forces-to-fight-trump-travel-ban/
======
chambo622
Seems that this should point directly to the brief itself:

[https://cloud.app.box.com/s/mx6vhp0m8c1jyc8fh5yvned3nlu6ihec](https://cloud.app.box.com/s/mx6vhp0m8c1jyc8fh5yvned3nlu6ihec)

